# My Crew from Texas



## southerncharmmice (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey all! I'm new here so I thought I'd share some photos of some of my babies. I think they are absolutely adorable, but I might be biased  
I'd love to hear what you all think!









Rhea (in front) and Lexa (in back) - Females









Lexa - Female









Trip - Male









Apollo and Leo - Males









Leo - Male









Apollo - Male

I'll try and get some more (and better) photos of everyone once my camera finished charging! I hope you enjoy the photos for now 

If you have any questions about my mice or me, let me know! I'd be happy to answer!


----------



## MouseFeathers (Sep 22, 2016)

I love the black and white spots!


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Those are actually some lovely photos! I'm a bit jealous.

You must have a very well lit room for picture taking.


----------

